

 latinoup, HN for southern guys - olh
http://latinoup.org/
After hijacking some HN posts, we, in the southern part of the continent, saw the need for a locale path.<p>And here it is: http://latinoup.org/<p>It's pretty wannabe at the moment. Feel free to submit HN-like news in English, Spanish or Portuguese.<p>We hope that latinoup will help to concentrate our local hacker community in the same way HN does it.<p>Feedback wanted, if possible.
======
olh
After hijacking some HN posts, we, in the southern part of the continent, saw
the need for a locale path.

And here it is: <http://latinoup.org/>

It's pretty wannabe at the moment. Feel free to submit HN-like news in
English, Spanish or Portuguese.

We hope that latinoup will help to concentrate our local hacker community in
the same way HN does it.

Feedback wanted, if possible.

~~~
markzzz
Step 1: The site looks identical to reddit, even in branding?

~~~
olh
Yes, it is a subreddit: /r/latinoup

